# Career path/ personality; Myself INFP/INTP(possible extroversion) Career path?



## canadianbacon (Nov 19, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has a good source that cross references career paths and how happy people are that they chose that path and their personality type? 

And

Myself: INFP/INTP and possibly extroverted 

I have been thinking about things like, in order order of interest: journalism, politics, government employee (in something like parks/recreation), environmental conservation, engineer, teacher, chemist, herbal medicine worker, city planner (arcitect) or perhaps something else, those are mostly what I could think of.

My views political are fairly firmly rooted in liberalism/socialism but I currently consider myself frugal. I would prefer to be working for the government but I could definitely work in the private sector if it was something I truly enjoyed and had decent people for bosses and coworkers and that

Let me know if you have any advice, experiences to share, a good source of info, or a psych test implementing careers.

Thank you for your time,
canadianbacon


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

INTP and INFP are both very different types and would suit totally different careers, it might be worth deciding which type you fit better (On a function level, not a MBTI % level), the same with Introvert and Extrovert.

Do something you enjoy, something you're passionate about, you spend so much time in work, only you can know what you're going to enjoy doing, maybe try listing your priorities and seeing what meets them.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Why not do journalism? I think you will make a good journalist. 

And I agree with the person above me, do something that you enjoy, always follow your heart, your heart will never lead you the wrong way. There are certain times when we need to follow our brain, but when it comes to important decisions such as career decisions and marriage decisions etc, we need to follow our heart in these decisions.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I got a lot of "experts" tell me that ESTP is suited for careers that are action-oriented and provide immediate results. Some of these examples are jobs like firefighter, paramedic, law enforcement, sales, marketing, some analyst positions, etc. I started out with Computer science for the pay and prospects, then I realized how much I find coding boring and switched to business and graduated with a B.A. Business Economics. Then I got an advice from a friend to apply for law enforcement. After 7 years I'm here enjoying my job receiving hate from people and almost meeting my death during every SWAT situation.  MBTI and career choices have a strong correlation, at least in my case.

I read that journalism is very stressful with very low pay. Just a heads up.


----------

